# Find Ship



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

Any one out there know anything about a ship called Limerick Pride. I think that was her name. She was in Bantry Bay discharging at the mooring buoy pipeline on Tuesday 23rd June 09. Been down that way many time ,this first time I have seen any tanker discharging to Whiddy Island. She had a white funnel with logo I could not make out, and possible registered in Nassau. Any info would be grateful. Thanks lads.(Cloud) Barney. Must get stronger Bins, or maybe New Eyes.(K)


----------



## loylobby (Sep 23, 2007)

Could it have been the Limerick Spirit. According to Ais she is in the area and now bound for Le Havre?

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=496942


----------



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

I knew some one would be able to help, this the ship,spot on. Many Thanks,Loylobby. Really do need new eyes to mistake Pride for Spirit.


----------

